# SVG in LaTeX einbinden?



## -ben- (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit SVG-Grafiken in LaTeX Dokumente einzubinden?

Danke & Gruss
ben


----------



## basti2006 (13. März 2006)

Man kann svg mit dem Adobe Illustrator in eps umwandeln.
Danach problemlos in latex einbinden

basti


----------

